# Shirtless man picks fight with BJJ Purple belt



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

"Walking from a gas station back to my truck a very angry shirtless individual starts screaming and yelling at everyone. My initial reaction is not fear for myself but rather for the people around who he could potentially injure. My comments were non aggressive and non-threatening however he proceeded to attack me. I am purple belt level in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and although he was much bigger than me I was able to safely close the distance and take him down. After achieving a dominant top mount he rolled over and that is when I used a rear naked choke. This choke completely cuts blood flow to the brain and it was not long until he was still.

If my intentions were to brag I would have playing Mama said knock you out. I believe this video is very educational, showing an art form that has the greatest scientific methods of self defense as it is one of the most effortless ways to achieve complete control without anyone getting hurt. To elaborate I elected not to hurt this person during times where he was vulnerable such as my top mount and of course while he was unconscious where I can do anything. I am free from having to worry about legal troubles as BJJ uses controlling techniques that don't batter and bruise someone, rather put them into submission where the outcome is entirely in your favor from every point of view. I was able to defend myself without sacrifice. I found out later when police showed up that he was already in trouble for assault. They encouraged me to press charges but I decided not to."

If you have questions please,
Facebook: Champions MMA 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08mSN2ol5ek&feature=player_embedded


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I am assuming that the guy in the black shirt was you. Although you executed near perfect BJJ I think that you were very lucky that his friend in the yellow shirt didn't decide to start kicking you in the head while you had his back. It is dangerous to get involved with crazy people in public.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting video and nice RNC.

Your post doesn't sound like you're trying to show off but your actions that night were unnecessary. According to you he was acting angry and threatening people but all I saw was you confronting a man who was trying to get in his vehicle. I know some would disagree but believe it or not *you* picked a fight with him not the other way. I understand you did it out of a noble cause but thats how most street fights get started. Two guys who want to prove they're tougher than the other...


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Why are u posting this? Honestly I think it was a dumb move by you.. Like someone said before your lucky the people around didnt interact.. Ive seen some fucked up shit in my life and you left a open invitation for some.. I dont think promoting this vid as a means of "If u take some jui that average joe can do the same" because your gonna get someone killed.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

You just found this on youtube and posted it right? I don't know why everyone is jumping to the conclusion that it's your story.



Either way, well done by that guy if that's the true story but definitely could have ended in murder, his friend came right up next to him while he was being choked...


Sort of highlights a flaw in jiu-jitsu actually, it's for one on one combat only.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful technique, but you were you trying to show off as you could have easily walked away which is exactly what I would have done. I also can only see you attacking him from that video, it goes forward really fast and he's at the back of the car pointing and yelling at you. Then your at the back of the car tackling the guy, the biggest reason why I think you might have been somewhat in the "right" was that he was shirtless and looked aggressive and his friend didn't even try to stop you. 

Justified fighting is one thing, but this was something else.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Great technique and you did well dude. however how do you react if his friend starts stamping and kicking you in the head whilst your on the ground? Im not trying to take what you did away from you as it was impressive but you could have got seriously hurt had his friend decided he wanted to help his friend out


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WhY So SeRiOuS?


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> WhY So SeRiOuS?


Relax folks. That wasnt me. If it was, I would not have put the statement in quotations. I found it on middleeasy.com but it didnt have its own web page so I just copied and pasted.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

If it was me, I wouldve went for the KO.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

sk double i said:


> If it was me, I wouldve went for the KO.




Yeah i figured. Your alot tougher then both those guys right there. BJJ is for pussies... must stand for Blow Job Juice. Your a real man... you would never use blow job juice in a fight. Youd just knock his head clean off.

:sarcastic12:


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i figured. Your alot tougher then both those guys right there. BJJ is for pussies... must stand for Blow Job Juice. Your a real man... you would never use blow job juice in a fight. Youd just knock his head clean off.
> 
> :sarcastic12:


Whatever happen to the humor in this forum? 

I wouldve went for the KO hahaha. It was a drunk guy, what am I to prove? Where did you get "bjj is for pussies" from? Some people have a serious sore spot on their vaginas today.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Violence is never a solution. Except when it is. Like when you meet people you cannot reason with and they only respect force. There are also people out there who prey on weakness. You give them an inch and they will take everything you got and ask for more.

As a former full time security for nightclubs/strip clubs (for over 5 years) I have seen both types of people more often than I wanted to. I cant say that that guy did the right thing, as I wasn't there and rarely do videos or pictures tell the whole story. However, In his place I would have tried to avoid the conflict more unless the shirtless guy was putting me or someone else in danger. Its just not worth getting shot or stabbed over drunken words. Life is too short already, why cant more people see that?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

sk double i said:


> Whatever happen to the humor in this forum?
> 
> I wouldve went for the KO hahaha. It was a drunk guy, what am I to prove? Where did you get "bjj is for pussies" from? Some people have a serious sore spot on their vaginas today.


I think my post is proof of the Humor still being there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> I am assuming that the guy in the black shirt was you. Although you executed near perfect BJJ I think that you were very lucky that his friend in the yellow shirt didn't decide to start kicking you in the head while you had his back. It is dangerous to get involved with crazy people in public.


^ this.

Unnecessary showoff of basic BJJ. It's not hard tackling a drunk idiot for no reason, who's just being drunk, shouting and trying to be tough as drunks usually do. What's hard is the cops explaining to his parents if he got stabbed 20 times by the friends of said drunk, or got kerb stomped. I'd bet a 100 bucks this same dude would've pissed himself and turned away if the guys looked like inner city gangster types instead of some stupid college drunk with his placid balding dad.

This is not self defence, this is bravado. His whole false humility and "concern for others" is hogwash. 

That being said, the vid is good proof of how effective BJJ can be in a one on one, there really is nothing better. But I'm guessing most people on this board already knew that.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> ^ this.
> 
> Unnecessary showoff of basic BJJ. It's not hard tackling a drunk idiot for no reason, who's just being drunk, shouting and trying to be tough as drunks usually do. What's hard is the cops explaining to his parents if he got stabbed 20 times by the friends of said drunk, or got kerb stomped. I'd bet a 100 bucks this same dude would've pissed himself and turned away if the guys looked like inner city gangster types instead of some stupid college drunk with his placid balding dad.
> 
> ...


I knew that. But sore spots on the vagina are no laughing matter.

It would have been smarter to walk away, who's to say the dude's friend couldn't have been carrying a weapon of some sort?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I knew that. But sore spots on the vagina are no laughing matter.
> 
> It would have been smarter to walk away, who's to say the dude's friend couldn't have been carrying a weapon of some sort?


haha no i bet they aren't . 

Buy yeah I think he felt safe in this case because the "friend" in the yellow shirt was actually the shirtless kid's dad who came to take him home, and probably didn't look the type to get involved in a fight. At least that's what I could tell based on the guy's comments in the discussion on his video. 

I agree though, it's never smart to pick a fight with someone just talking trash ... you never know who's with him, what he's packin, or how far it could go. The only time I'd fight is if someone actually takes a swing at me / physically starts something, or is harassing my girl and not like from a distance. That crosses the boundary from picking a fight to self-defence. Even then I'd be smart about it.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

It seemed like the guy in the black initiated the fight because it looked like the shirtless man was about to get in his car and leave. But again, who knows what happened before/after. Maybe he did deserve it....regardless I agree with the fact that you shouldnt start fights with drunkards. Desperate people go for desperate measures when their back is against the wall. I think most conficts can be solved verbally, something that needs to be taught to most police officers.


----------

